

New SPARQL engine powered by Hadoop - PaulHoule
http://sparqlcity.com/product

======
thesausageking
I love the idea of SPARQL and making a machine-readable web, but, imho, it's
just too complicated to ever become mainstream. The technologies that get
widely adopted are usually embarrassingly simple to get started with: HTML,
SQL, JSON, ...

